# No-Explode and L-Arginine



## BcHawk_99 (Jan 26, 2008)

i just started the No-Explode last week and today i picked up a bottle of L-arginine from my local GNC store..i am looking for more of the Pump look after the workouts...how would one suggest i take these supplements...


----------



## nni (Jan 26, 2008)

i would say your best bet is to get a good NO product instead of NO Xplode and l-arginine. just take the No-Xplode pre workout.


----------



## captaincaberman (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't take more than 2 scoops, and after you take it wait about 10-15 minutes.  It might make you go to the bathroom. People usually build a tolerance to it after a while.


----------



## chupacabra (Sep 2, 2009)

nni said:


> i would say your best bet is to get a good NO product instead of NO Xplode and l-arginine. just take the No-Xplode pre workout.



Agreed.  You can get all the ingredients in NO explode on your own for much cheaper.  The best pump I have ever gotten was from Kre Alkalyn, l arginine, and caffeine.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 2, 2009)

nni said:


> i would say your best bet is to get a good NO product instead of NO Xplode and l-arginine. just take the No-Xplode pre workout.



Isnt NO arginine?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 2, 2009)

i'll never understand what the draw is to all these NO type products.  OK, so I get a "killer pump" during my workout, and then poof, it all goes away.  Isn't it just a waste of money?  wouldn't you be better off just popping a couple of caffeine pills and calling it a day?


----------



## Marat (Sep 2, 2009)

People seem to enjoy the 'pump' feel.


----------



## mr.universe (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually a good pump clears the way for growth by stretching the fascia (thin membrane) that surrounds your muscles.  This allows for a little more room for fluid to surround your muscles and aid in the healing growth process.  If you continue to get a pump during your workouts and stay plenty hydrated you will appear to be bigger and fuller in your muscle bellies.  Your body will heal your lean tissues faster and over time realize more growth.


----------



## nni (Sep 3, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Isnt NO arginine?



no, arginine is an NO precursor, but there are many of them. you need grams of l-arginine to get the desired effect. it can be done without arginine altogether.



mr.universe said:


> Actually a good pump clears the way for growth by stretching the fascia (thin membrane) that surrounds your muscles.  This allows for a little more room for fluid to surround your muscles and aid in the healing growth process.  If you continue to get a pump during your workouts and stay plenty hydrated you will appear to be bigger and fuller in your muscle bellies.  Your body will heal your lean tissues faster and over time realize more growth.



this is all theory. the fact that people do not gain mass from repeated NO booster use would suggest this is not applicable to real world results.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2009)

Hmpf.

Well, I went ahead and looked around for other NO stuff.  I found Uni-Liver and read mostly good reviews on it.  Its cheap as shit and it looks like its mostly a BCAA stack.  In any case, I am looking to make my workouts more enjoyable for now and ECA aint cutting it.

Ill let let everyone know how it is.  After all, there is arginine in it as well.


----------



## nni (Sep 3, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Hmpf.
> 
> Well, I went ahead and looked around for other NO stuff.  I found Uni-Liver and read mostly good reviews on it.  Its cheap as shit and it looks like its mostly a BCAA stack.  In any case, I am looking to make my workouts more enjoyable for now and ECA aint cutting it.
> 
> Ill let let everyone know how it is.  After all, there is arginine in it as well.



i would be willing to bet that you wouldnt get a pump from it, as it isnt its intended purpose. icarrin, citulline malate, etc will give you good pumps. might be work picking up some cm.


----------

